# Totaled 2005 Outback 27Rsds



## modieselguy (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, we now have to decide whether to let our camper go or buy it back and repair it. We had a large tree branch punch an 8in hole in the rear slideout and another branch gouge two holes in the roof about the size of a quarter each. Because of the roof damage, we now have a rotted subfloor at the rear door and the ceiling has dropped a bit in the rear slideout and in the front bedroom. I need your help, I know I can do the repairs but would you? My wife doesn't want me to have to deal with it and would love to go camper shopping. I feel like I know the issues with the camper and buying either new or used is opening us up to another set of problems. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Personally, I'd let it go and get something newer. But, I don't have the skills to repair this level of damage.

Perhaps this is a good time to get a new trailer with better options and better sized for your life.

You might even get a good deal now, as a lot of RV shows are going on in the Fall. Or...total it now...save $$ over Fall/Winter and find the new RV in the Spring of 2017.


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

WOW, I take it the slide out was in the open position?

If so, that goes to show how strong the really is, to take a blow like that and not beak off and fall on the ground!

Personally, I would see what the insurance company will pay you out on it if you keep it. then get a list to see how much it will cost to fix. In the end, it probably is better to just cut your losses and have them total it. Seeing you will need to not only fix the roof, but put also put a new floor in as well. Insurance money probably is not going to be enough to cover all the materials.


----------



## modieselguy (Sep 8, 2016)

Value given by the insurance company: $10,500
Buyback cost: $2,200 plus deductible
Estimate by local rv shop: $9700
Deductible: $500
Net if let go: $10,000
Net if kept: $7,800


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Will your insurance cover the trailer after you buy it back?


----------



## modieselguy (Sep 8, 2016)

We are unsure about insurance coverage. It may be liability only. We only trailer it to the dump station or to bring home for repairs, at the price, full coverage may not be necessary.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Just check. they may not want to take the chance of it failing on the roadway and having to pay for any damage to other motorist.


----------



## modieselguy (Sep 8, 2016)

I just got off the phone with Progressive. As long as the repairs are completed with pictures for proof, they will reinsure it for full value. They have no requirement that a shop has to complete the repairs.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Sweet.

I would still buy a new one.

"we now have a rotted subfloor at the rear door and the ceiling has dropped a bit in the rear slideout and in the front bedroom"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

modieselguy said:


> We are unsure about insurance coverage. It may be liability only. We only trailer it to the dump station or to bring home for repairs, at the price, full coverage may not be necessary.


Might want to check with your insurance company, but with mine, the liability comes from the truck. There is no liability policy for the trailer, as the trailer can't tow itself...it must be done via the truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

modieselguy said:


> I just got off the phone with Progressive. As long as the repairs are completed with pictures for proof, they will reinsure it for full value. They have no requirement that a shop has to complete the repairs.


That means you get Progressive to pay you for all the costs involved (minus $500). How do you account for your time? Just a random figure...$100 per hour and tell them it took you 40 hours? Then you get a check for $4000 to cover your time + plus parts?


----------



## modieselguy (Sep 8, 2016)

You are right Oregon_Camper, liability is from the truck. If I buy the camper back, I can use the $7,800 to complete the repairs then have it reinsured for full value at the time. If the repairs cost me nothing, I'm up $7,800. We all know that's not possible but I imagine the roof section could be repaired and/or replaced as well as the subfloor replaced in the damaged area not a whole lot out but my time, which is worth the savings of not paying someone to repair it. We are looking at other campers too.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I think your math is off..



modieselguy said:


> Value given by the insurance company: $10,500
> Buyback cost: $2,200 plus deductible
> Estimate by local rv shop: $9700
> Deductible: $500
> ...


I have your final cost on buy back and fix at 12,400 .. almost 2 grand over it's value ...

All that aside, I would let it go and be out trailer shopping..


----------



## modieselguy (Sep 8, 2016)

Snow, you are assuming I would use the entire $7,800 after buy back and apply it to the bid I got and make up the remainder myself. I know the trailer can be repaired for less, I was looking more for advise if the camper is of higher quality that what could be had on the market today, would it be worth it to keep. It is much more of a dollars and cents question now than I intended but for most people that is the only factor. We have done a little shopping for a new trailer, the local dealer does not carry Keystone but their sister store does. We went through a few Coachmen Catalina models including a 39fkts. Those trailers are stick and tin, a completely different animal compared to our Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

modieselguy said:


> Snow, you are assuming I would use the entire $7,800 after buy back and apply it to the bid I got and make up the remainder myself. I know the trailer can be repaired for less, I was looking more for advise if the camper is of higher quality that what could be had on the market today, would it be worth it to keep. It is much more of a dollars and cents question now than I intended but for most people that is the only factor. We have done a little shopping for a new trailer, the local dealer does not carry Keystone but their sister store does. We went through a few Coachmen Catalina models including a 39fkts. Those trailers are stick and tin, a completely different animal compared to our Outback.


Not sure where you live, but call Lakeshore RV for a quote (Michigan). My sister (family) just bought one from them...had it delivered to Oregon and save ~$4000 off local price.

I drove to Lakeshore from Oregon about 6 year ago (diesel was ~$5 a gallon then) and I saved just over $5000 off local pricing. The $5000 saving included all the fuel cost I spent to drive there and back. Plus the kids got to see a LOT of this great country that never had before.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I also am a committed DIY guy and have made major repairs but rot is a tough one.

I know progressive is a good company and I would suggest the following. They have totaled it and know you want to buy it back, that is fine but ask them if you can have an inspection contingency that if you open it up for repair and it is worse than you thought if they will let you abandon the buy back?


----------

